# Just checking out camera on my new phone sorry if ive shown before



## Dewfus (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 220936View attachment 220937View attachment 220938View attachment 220939View attachment 220940View attachment 220941View attachment 220942View attachment 220943View attachment 220944


Love my milks, ball, and inks! By far may favorite jar is the Jumbo Peanut Butter! 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 11, 2021)

Dewey! Great pics my friend! And, have said it before but worth saying again.... Your Man shed bottle museum is really coming along!!!
The 3L Ball is nice old and crude! I like the clear ish beer all the way to the left, it looks like an Indian (native American)motif? 
Anyways, keep going bub!
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Your a proud papa Dewey! No denying they are your babies. Nice pictures bro!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Dewey! Great pics my friend! And, have said it before but worth saying again.... Your Man shed bottle museum is really coming along!!!
> The 3L Ball is nice old and crude! I like the clear ish beer all the way to the left, it looks like an Indian (native American)motif?
> Anyways, keep going bub!
> ~Fred


That's the Indianapolis brewing co. Indianapolis Indiana. It's a woman with wings like an angel. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Your a proud papa Dewey! No denying they are your babies. Nice pictures bro!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Ty there better then kids they dont talk lol jk kids lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Ty there better then kids they dont talk lol jk kids lol


Still have to clean em up and you can't go anywhere with them.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Csa (Mar 11, 2021)

Very impressive, would love to enjoy a cold beer with you from current bottles while you explain the history and stories behind the beers (and other products)  in vintage bottles!


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Ty there better then kids they dont talk lol jk kids lol


Well I have a 12 yr old son and a 11 year old daughter.... my glass stuff is a 1/4 the cost. It is quiet, and doesn't fight amongst each other.... I have great kids though, they have started to get into it with me and if I could teach them the quiet and niceties of the glass items... they would be totally equal in all things lol!

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> Well I have a 12 yr old son and a 11 year old daughter.... my glass stuff is a 1/4 the cost. It is quiet, and doesn't fight amongst each other.... I have great kids though, they have started to get into it with me and if I could teach them the quiet and niceties of the glass items... they would be totally equal in all things lol!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Nothing cuter than kids that are interested in learning. Half the fun is the things they say. Total blessing. What would life be without them? Not a life at all I think.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Nothing cuter than kids that are interested in learning. Half the fun is the things they say. Total blessing. What would life be without them? Not a life at all I think.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


Not anything I would want to have after having them that's for sure. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Nothing cuter than kids that are interested in learning. Half the fun is the things they say. Total blessing. What would life be without them? Not a life at all I think.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


I wouldnt have much of a life they saved mine along with my wife. I wasnt going  in the a.good direction before them.i love them even if thet make fun of me for collecting bottles lmao theuy have zero interest in any of it lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> I wouldnt have much of a life they saved mine along with my wife. I wasnt going  in the a.good direction before them.i love them even if thet make fun of me for collecting bottles lmao theuy have zero interest in any of it lol


Screw around again and we will all come out there and kick your ass! Lol! No really we will. Hey buddy, glad you made it. They have to remember it is a hobby. It keeps you busy when they are not around. That keeps your mind off of stupid things that should not come to mind. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Screw around again and we will all come out there and kick your ass! Lol! No really we will. Hey buddy, glad you made it. They have to remember it is a hobby. It keeps you busy when they are not around. That keeps your mind off of stupid things that should not come to mind.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


For sure lolits been 15yrs sice ive been in any trouble i know this because my oldest is 14 lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> For sure lolits been 15yrs sice ive been in any trouble i know this because my oldest is 14 lol


Time flies by, don't waste another minute. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

